# L.L. Bean Chinos - A Fit Question



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Gents,

I'm still trying to zero in on a perfect pair of khakis. I've found many that I like in one area that fall flat in another. In researching online, I can't seem to figure out what the slimmest cut offered by L.L. Bean is? I have a few pair of Standard Fit, but they're by no means slim.

I also don't believe that there's actually a _slim_ fit, I'm just wondering what the least generous is.

Any idea whether it's Classic or Standard?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think Bean's chinos only come in two widths (straight and relaxed) and two rises (highish and lowish). If you want straight/high, that's the Classic. Straight/low is Standard. Relaxed and high is Natural. Comfort waist is Natural + stretchy panels. I have/had several pairs of the Standard fit and they've all ended up as shorts. The legs are just too wide for my taste.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm away from my closet so don't take this as gospel but there's also the distinction between the Double L's and the 1912's. I've got both. I think the 1912s are a bit more slim. They are also lacking a crease down the front whereas the Double L's have one. For a long time I've had the Double L's as my go to khaki although I think I may like my 1912s more now. The weight of the fabric is pretty similar. I haven't noticed much of a difference between the Classic and Natural either. I've bought both because the store was out of one of them in my size. In a blind wear test I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Instead of calling them "classic" "full" "natural" or what have you then attempting to describe what that means, why not just call them what they are??

It's driving me goofy!!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't own a pair myself, but I believe Standard is their slimmest. Patrick reviews a pair of them here.

This may be approaching hipster-slim territory, but I've been looking at LE Canvas slim fit chinos lately. They are supposed to be cut very close to J Crew's "urban slim fit", which fit me fine. Don't know if you are looking for something that slim, though.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think Hardline is correct. That seems to fit with the facts I've cobbled together.

Doghouse, I've tried LE Canvas, but the porridge is either too hot or too cold. I'm basically looking for J.Crew's classic fit but without the worst material of any khakis on the market (which is my personal assessment of J.Crew's current material). 

I'm favoring a much wider leg than I used to, so the Beans aren't offensively wide, but I could see how they're not everyone's money.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

But I notice they like to mix the word "trim" in when referencing their classic fit. Good luck on your quest. I think khakis are like blazers though, more of a journey than a destination.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Thanks guys. I think Hardline is correct. That seems to fit with the facts I've cobbled together.
> 
> Doghouse, I've tried LE Canvas, but the porridge is either too hot or too cold. I'm basically looking for J.Crew's classic fit but without the worst material of any khakis on the market (which is my personal assessment of J.Crew's current material).
> 
> I'm favoring a much wider leg than I used to, so the Beans aren't offensively wide, but I could see how they're not everyone's money.


I'm surprised you're not happy with Bill's M3s. They're about as slim through the hip and thigh as J. Crew's Classic fit (my default beater pants) but they have a wider leg and/or taper less to the ankle. I know you've tried them in the past. What don't you like about them?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The M3s are too tight in the seat. I actually like the M2s the best, even though they're on the baggier end of the spectrum. If and when I purchase more Bill's, it will probably only be the M2. Unless I take up some rump-reducing exercise routine. 

If I could somehow get Lands End cotton in J.Crew's classic fit we'd have a ballgame, but so far nothing is good enough for me to commit the way I'd like to.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

It's best for you to really try them on. LLB classic fit is one of the oddest fitting khakis. Very 80's cut. Unless of course, if that is your aim :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

What about Some of the other members here like them. I get the impression that they might be the middle ground you are looking for.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I could never find any LLB chino that fit my short, athletic body. Bills M3 and LE Tailored Fit may be different from one another, but both fit me. After some fussing, I found the right length for LE to cuff so that the pants would shrink (slightly) to the minimal break I like. The Bills come uncuffed, so I wash and dry them once hottest and take them off to the tailor who knows just where to cuff them. I am happy and lucky to have found a both pretty good and very good brand, widely available, that work for me. The point is that some experimentation may be necessary.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

LE Legacy chinos shrink a full inch after a few washes. Thus, make sure to get them an inch longer than you normally do.

Luckily, Lands' End is pretty liberal about returns and they pay for shipping with the prepaid label included in every order. That's what I did when I found that they shrunk to an unwearably short length...

Weird thing is that I see a "Long Rise" Tailored Fit specified in the sizing charts, but no actual trousers in that fit under "Tall". If they actually had that, it would solve my only fit problem with them.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I've tried them all...Orvis, LLB, LE, Bill's, all.

Best fit for me (6'3" x 215lbs) in size 38W 32L is L.L. Bean "Double L" Chino in plain front CLASSIC cut. The leg openings are 17.5" at the cuff and the rise is standard for me, right at the hips just below the belly button. The older pairs in my closet are pure cotton finish and very comfortable. The newer editions of the same pant are stain and wrinkle resistant finish (no choice here) but have the same exact cut. Cheap too!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Redsrover said:


> I've tried them all...Orvis, LLB, LE, Bill's, all.
> 
> Best fit for me (6'3" x 215lbs) in size 38W 32L is L.L. Bean "Double L" Chino in plain front CLASSIC cut. The leg openings are 17.5" at the cuff and the rise is standard for me, right at the hips just below the belly button. The older pairs in my closet are pure cotton finish and very comfortable. The newer editions of the same pant are stain and wrinkle resistant finish (no choice here) but have the same exact cut. Cheap too!


I agree with this statement as well. I am 6'3", 185 lbs, 35W 34L - Love the LLB "Double L" in plain front classic cut. In fact, I like them so much that I am likely going to be putting my Bill's up on the sales forum when I get back to Sacramento in a few weeks.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Got a skill testing question regarding LL Bean's Chino fit, are they true to size or suffer from dreaded vanity fit like a 36" waist really a 38"?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> Got a skill testing question regarding LL Bean's Chino fit, are they true to size or suffer from dreaded vanity fit like a 36" waist really a 38"?


Don't knock vanity sizing, without it, us folks with an odd sized would just be out of luck.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

in my experience they run at least an inch or so on the snug side. Of course I don't know if I'm a victim of vanity sizing or what! I wear a 34" in Bills, Brooks Brothers, Ralph Lauren, Vineyard Vines & Lands End, 33" in J.Crew & Rugby. 36" in L.L. Bean (though a 35.5, if it existed, would probably do the trick).


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

I also think this would be the solution. It seems most folks are looking for the same thing: high rise, slimmer leg.



Jovan said:


> LE Legacy chinos shrink a full inch after a few washes. Thus, make sure to get them an inch longer than you normally do.
> 
> Luckily, Lands' End is pretty liberal about returns and they pay for shipping with the prepaid label included in every order. That's what I did when I found that they shrunk to an unwearably short length...
> 
> Weird thing is that I see a "Long Rise" Tailored Fit specified in the sizing charts, but no actual trousers in that fit under "Tall". If they actually had that, it would solve my only fit problem with them.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> Got a skill testing question regarding LL Bean's Chino fit, are they true to size or suffer from dreaded vanity fit like a 36" waist really a 38"?


In my experience, they run true to size. As in my 35" chinos fit my 35" waist perfectly.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have yet to find a style that did not look great on my perfectly proportioned athletically moulded frame. I tend to make them all look good. I have to warn people not to try a particular model based on the fact that it looks good on me. It's hard being the standard against which all are measured.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

By chance, I came across a pair of Dockers, and they happened to be a cut (D1) and type (slim soft) I'd not seen before. They are as trim as Incotex.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

The LLB "Double L" chinos in Classic fit, plain front fit true to my size. 38 waist fits my 38 waist. I'm wearing the faded navy pair I've had for several years right now as a matter of fact.


----------

